# cheap angel eyes



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t10-24-led-white-light-car-angel-eye-90mm-diameter-25521

If you're splitting your lights anyway then these look like a very easy/quick/cheap mod...


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

Already been done, they look great, done them about 16months ago.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Me too:

















I would advise caution on how cheap you go as if they are poor quality it is a bit of a pain to have to remove and split the headlights :-(

Charlie


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Am I right in thinking the ones for the TT should be 100mm too, not 90mm as in the advert there... I've got 100mm and they fit the adaptors that Rob (hhh) sent me perfectly!

Mike.


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Dx have that size too...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Just checking!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

received mine from china today  will be fitting tomorrw. thanks to charlie for the idea :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

kazinak said:


> received mine from china today  will be fitting tomorrw. thanks to charlie for the idea :wink:


Nah thanks to hhh (Rob) as that is where I got the idea from and also the mounts to fit them 

Charlie


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

have you got picture of the mounts ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

kazinak said:


> have you got picture of the mounts ?


Not really, there is only this one but not much help as the LED rings are already fitted to them.

pm hhh (Rob) and say Charlie sent you 









Charlie


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Job done !    decide not to wait till tomorrow

few pictures


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Kazinak they look ace - you beat me and I've had mine longer! 

how long did it take you to remove the fronts off the headlights? I haven't built up the guts yet to possibly destroy my headlights!  What did you use - heat gun or hairdryer? And how did you seal them up?

Please could you post a picture of how you wired them in?
Thanks!
Mike.


----------



## rory21388 (May 11, 2011)

mikesimbo said:


> Kazinak they look ace - you beat me and I've had mine longer!
> 
> how long did it take you to remove the fronts off the headlights? I haven't built up the guts yet to possibly destroy my headlights!  What did you use - heat gun or hairdryer? And how did you seal them up?
> 
> ...


I think these look fantastic from the pics you guys have put up but like mike I would be terrified that I'd ruin my lights. Is it easy enough to do?


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

rory21388 said:


> I think these look fantastic from the pics you guys have put up but like mike I would be terrified that I'd ruin my lights. Is it easy enough to do?


Guide to splitting here http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/angeleyes/eclipse_lights_howto/fittings.htm

I just haven't got a trolley jack or axle stands to remove the bumper! And scared of splitting the lights and buggering them, and then not being able to refit them or the bumper lol!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

mikesimbo said:


> Kazinak they look ace - you beat me and I've had mine longer!
> 
> how long did it take you to remove the fronts off the headlights? I haven't built up the guts yet to possibly destroy my headlights!  What did you use - heat gun or hairdryer? And how did you seal them up?
> 
> ...


i didnt remove the headlights or bumper ,just take the glass off ,15-20min to do one side  i've use the heat gun,but heardryer will be ok asvell,and you don't need extra sealant,because you can reuse old one,just give him abit of heat before refitting

old picture from last summer with the headlights glass removed


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats a good idea! I might do it that way! By just taking the glass off can you remove the yellow indicator lens too?

Also did you just wire it into the sidelights? Any pics of this part please mate?

Thanks a lot!
Mike,


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

I wouldn't advise taking the glass off with the lights fitted.....

It would be almost impossible to be sure the bottom was sealed. Imo, you need to silicone all round to be sure to seal....

You'll find out when you use your lights when it's raining and they steam up :wink:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

yes you can spray oprange bits with the black laquer at the same time,

will take pictures of wire tomorrow


----------



## rory21388 (May 11, 2011)

That seems a bit easier than dismantling the front end of the car but after reheating and using the old seal are the headlights still as watertight as they were before?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

rory21388 said:


> That seems a bit easier than dismantling the front end of the car but after reheating and using the old seal are the headlights still as watertight as they were before?


most likely, no. Having done it properly, it is not easy to get them properly sealed, even when you have them out in your hands....


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i have removed my glass back in May 2010, since then newer had the problem with water in the lioghts,

i know it's sound crazy for some people,but you can put more sealant and even see the gaps if there any


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

how do you mount these puppies? Hot glue or is there a better way?


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

landwomble said:


> how do you mount these puppies? Hot glue or is there a better way?


Mounting rings from rob (hhh)


















Painted


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

That look ace. As said above be careful with sealing, I had one once that I couldn't get a decent reseal on, constantly steamed up.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

These look pretty sweet for under a tenner. Can anyone advise whether it is the 90mm ones needed or 100mm as previously mentioned?

How do you wire these babies up?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

rory21388 said:


> That seems a bit easier than dismantling the front end of the car but after reheating and using the old seal are the headlights still as watertight as they were before?


Most on this side of the pond use the oven method (short periods of time (5-15min) in the oven at 170F) rather than a heat gun to heat the seal for removal/install. You get a better, more even, distribution of heat and therefore softening, so it is much easier to get a good reseal.

I've have mine apart twice in the past 6 month and have had zero moisture issues.

cheers.


----------



## rsandez (Apr 13, 2011)

Love The Angel Eyes  but dont have the guts to do it :/ i would love and appreciate if someone can post up pictures of a step by step process  it would help us newbies do it with confidence...

Thank You,


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> These look pretty sweet for under a tenner. Can anyone advise whether it is the 90mm ones needed or 100mm as previously mentioned?
> 
> How do you wire these babies up?


you will need 100mm



rsandez said:


> Love The Angel Eyes  but dont have the guts to do it :/ i would love and appreciate if someone can post up pictures of a step by step process  it would help us newbies do it with confidence...
> 
> Thank You,


http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/angeleyes/angeleyes.htm :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

These look awesome, where is the best place to get a good set at a reasonable price?

Cheers
G


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice one, cheers Kazinak. Quite a long process, one for the weekend I guess. How long did it take you?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> Nice one, cheers Kazinak. Quite a long process, one for the weekend I guess. How long did it take you?


i've spend around 3 hours,



gogs said:


> These look awesome, where is the best place to get a good set at a reasonable price?
> 
> Cheers
> G


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-Pcs-Car-Aut...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2c5d32a5b4


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

How white are these ones? They look quite 'bluey' in your pics compared to Charlie's white ones? Did you use the mounts from rob?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i've bought the same led's as charlie,he gave me a link to the seller,maybe just bad picture


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool cheers mate, look good in the video. May be calling on you once they arrive seeing as you are local!!


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

mikesimbo said:


> landwomble said:
> 
> 
> > how do you mount these puppies? Hot glue or is there a better way?
> ...


How do I go about getting hold of a set of these? If i order the lights off eBay today then I'll have them in time to try fitting before going off to Germany.....would be nice to pull up at the first collection point in Essex with these fitted 

Also, do these replace the full lights or just the half lights or both? Sorry if that sounds a bit thick :?


----------



## TTwalshie (Jun 6, 2011)

They attach to your main beam around the lamp as to provide you with daytime driving leds, like the strip that the new audi feature.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTwalshie said:


> They attach to your main beam around the lamp as to provide you with daytime driving leds, like the strip that the new audi feature.


Mine and Rob's (hhh) the guy I got the idea from replace the sidelight function (we have both removed the sidelight bulbs)

Charlie


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

+1 connected to the sidelights


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Do i need to get the mounting rings seperately to be able to fit these though? Or do they come with the LEDs or are already in the light enclosures?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

cdavies360 said:


> Do i need to get the mounting rings seperately to be able to fit these though? Or do they come with the LEDs or are already in the light enclosures?





Charlie said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > received mine from china today  will be fitting tomorrw. thanks to charlie for the idea :wink:
> ...


As above buddy, the mounts came from hhh (Rob) who custom made them out of truck indicator lenses, they are not something you can buy. They fit absolutely perfectly with them 

Charlie


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Charlie said:


> cdavies360 said:
> 
> 
> > Do i need to get the mounting rings seperately to be able to fit these though? Or do they come with the LEDs or are already in the light enclosures?
> ...


Cheers bud. Looks like I'm allowed to message and view the market place so a request has gone in for the mounts - happy days 8)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

cdavies360 said:


> Cheers bud. Looks like I'm allowed to message and view the market place so a request has gone in for the mounts - happy days 8)


Rather than me putting a message up there too, can you request 2 and ask Rob (HHH) to PM me about a set? Cheers buddy.

Charles, surprised you haven't got Rob manufacturing these mounts for you, bulk buy in a load of rings and packaging them up and selling them?! :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

One more thing. It has been one hell of a long day so please forgive my stupendous stupidness. :lol:

So you wired these as your sidelights and they come on when you put sidelights on and stay on when full lights are on? The guide supplied by Wak... Is that for this method?

Like I said, it's been a long day...


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> cdavies360 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers bud. Looks like I'm allowed to message and view the market place so a request has gone in for the mounts - happy days 8)
> ...


As requested bud


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you mate


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Dammit guys, I'm tempted now. How much are the mounts?!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Brendanb86 said:


> Charles, surprised you haven't got Rob manufacturing these mounts for you, bulk buy in a load of rings and packaging them up and selling them?! :lol:


LOL I am not that cynical mate, would rather just help fellow forum members out and point them in the right direction.

Possibly why I am making bugger all money :-(

Charlie


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

My ones look different now :? :lol:


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

Has any body put these with DRL in the corners of the light?
Think it may be a bit much? If anyone done it have they got a pic?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Charlie said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > Charles, surprised you haven't got Rob manufacturing these mounts for you, bulk buy in a load of rings and packaging them up and selling them?! :lol:
> ...


Ha ha, only kidding :lol: Would be a nice little product though, can't believe how cheap the whole project is considering the finished article.


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

landwomble said:


> Dammit guys, I'm tempted now. How much are the mounts?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Dunno but if you message Rob add me to the list too will ya womble!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think if any of you want Rob to go out of his way and make you a set of the custom mounts for free, then it would be nice if you each took the trouble to individually pm him (where possible of course)

Charlie


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very true 

Wouldn't expect them for free though, that would be rather cheeky.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Brendanb86 said:


> Very true
> 
> Wouldn't expect them for free though, that would be rather cheeky.


 Rob did do mine for free and dropped them round to my house  I think if there is suddenly a big demand for them it would be reasonable for him to charge for his time and effort modifying them along with some postage.

They are the perfect solution to the mounting issue and without them I think that it will look a bit cack if you look closely at the headlights.

Charlie


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Brendanb86 said:
> ...


Yep thats what got me thinking. I didn't expect to have much done before going to Germany next month but its looking more and more likely to have a project most weekends over the next 4 weeks. Going in for the wheel refurbs in Satin Black this weekend or next weekend so will get some prices/finishes together and start a new thread.


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Will be £10 for a pair of mounts. Prob best you guys contact him directly - easier to sort the ££ out and all that.

Will try and find a shop on ebay in China now that can get them over to Manchester within the next 15 days!


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, the best place for your led rings is a shop in irelsnd, fast delivery and spot on( cost a little bit more, but worth it ). www.ferviduscurrus.com if you want mounting rings, give me a shout.


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

hhh said:


> Hello everyone, the best place for your led rings is a shop in irelsnd, fast delivery and spot on( cost a little bit more, but worth it ). http://www.ferviduscurrus.com if you want mounting rings, give me a shout.


Cheers for the link Rob. Will be ordering mine this afternoon when I get confirmation of delivery times.

Have PM'd you on how to pay you for the mounts as well. Reckon the mounts will be ready before end of the month? No rush


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

3-5 working days on delivery of the Angel Eyes from the Irish company:

http://www.ferviduscurrus.com/led-angel ... -eyes.html


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine came all the way from china in tree days


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

kazinak said:


> Mine came all the way from china in tree days


Have been given the colour options of white, blue or green. Won't be getting green thats for sure. The ones on yours Kaz are they blue or white ones?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

my are white, but still looks abit blueish


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

Mine and charlie's are very much bright white.


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Payment on its way hhh. Just waiting for the pure white LEDs to come in stock.

Has anyone got a guide on splitting the headlight glass whilst the headlights are on the car? I don't fancy taking the grille and whole front end off just to get to the lights to do this mod.

Is it me being lazy or is it really not recommended to split while they are on?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

cdavies360 said:


> Payment on its way hhh. Just waiting for the pure white LEDs to come in stock.
> 
> Has anyone got a guide on splitting the headlight glass whilst the headlights are on the car? I don't fancy taking the grille and whole front end off just to get to the lights to do this mod.
> 
> Is it me being lazy or is it really not recommended to split while they are on?


Do it once, do it properly is my advice 

Charlie


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2010)

hi all,

i have been reading this post with interest - and have some rings on route as we speak..

but i had a couple of (dumb) questions about this mod -

Does it matter if you have xenons?

And if you take out your headlight - do you have to have them lined up again for MOT?

Also if it replaces the side light - does it show as bulb missing? I have LEDs in at the mo - and had to get canbus ready ones..

ta-muchly
[email protected]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have been reading this post with interest - and have some rings on route as we speak..
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2010)

brilliant. thanks for info Charlie.

ta
matt


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Small bump :lol:

Are these any good, and would they still need the separate mountings?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-100mm-BMW- ... 3f071bbd98


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

they are ok, but i whould go for CCFL ones, because they are whay better looking, personaly i hate my led's now

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2xWhite-1...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item25672d5b61


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Do like those... is anything else needed to fit, like mountings or the 'thermostable safe' that the link mentions?


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

kazinak said:


> they are ok, but i whould go for CCFL ones, because they are whay better looking, personaly i hate my led's now
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2xWhite-1...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item25672d5b61


These look top Kaz! Think I would prefer the look of those to LEDs tbh. You going to change yours? Is there any chance you can talk through how you mounted yours without the thing made by Rob (hhh), he isn't making them anymore and there has been no word on them so need an alternative.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

this topic have only 5 pages, if you go into the first one you will see my pictures ,


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Charming as always Kaz :lol: Are you going to change yours to the CCFL?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

no, i'm in the process of making the running lights (simillar to Was's) then i will remove AE

i have changed mine to a yellow ones, looks ok,but running lights will be better


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys, just to let you know, i sent a mounting ring to oldguy, he is going to see if he can make some. I will stick a post up on where you can buy the lenses to make the mounts from. You can get these lenses from a trp truck dealer ( these dealers are nationwide )


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

How did yoi manage to heat the underside to remove lenses as I don't think it's possible without removing the bumper and why do you have the six bolts on top of the slam panel which hold the top of the bumper on :?:


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

kazinak said:


> mikesimbo said:
> 
> 
> > Kazinak they look ace - you beat me and I've had mine longer!
> ...


How did yoi manage to heat the underside to remove lenses as I don't think it's possible without removing the bumper and why do you have the six bolts on top of the slam panel which hold the top of the bumper on 


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

you asking too much questions


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

it is possible I have seen it. I still need to do mine


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> it is possible I have seen it. I still need to do mine


i'll have week of on christmas :wink: ask santa for the clear corners, and we can do all at once


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

How do remove the bottom clips on the lights when fitted to the car ?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

screw driver


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

My passenger side headlight is misting up in the mornings. Will meet up with you both when you do yours Rich and give it a blast with the heat gun.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> My passenger side headlight is misting up in the mornings. Will meet up with you both when you do yours Rich and give it a blast with the heat gun.


oh will you now! That before of after you have taught me how to use the fuel pump??


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > My passenger side headlight is misting up in the mornings. Will meet up with you both when you do yours Rich and give it a blast with the heat gun.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

kazinak said:


> you asking too much questions


Good to ask questions as we know where we are then 

Okay I won't ask you anymore as I think I may have upset you!.


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

muxgt said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > you asking too much questions
> ...


Don't worry you haven't upset him that's just 'Kaz' - Mr Grouch!


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

tricklexxx said:


> muxgt said:
> 
> 
> > kazinak said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I sure we are here to help one another and ask for help and advise that may help us to insure that we are doing the job correctly so I wouldn't be upset if anyone asked me something I could help with but hey ho each to their own I guess


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I did the angel eye mod a few weeks ago now, I undid the bumper one side at a time, would have been as well removing it to be honest :lol: but it was not anywhere near as bad as I expected it to be, 10mm deep socket to get at the bolts behind the bumper, splitting the lights took a bit of time as i was in a panic i may break or damage a part! I will be removing again very soon to fit my clear corners


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

gogs said:


> I did the angel eye mod a few weeks ago now, I undid the bumper one side at a time, would have been as well removing it to be honest :lol: but it was not anywhere near as bad as I expected it to be, 10mm deep socket to get at the bolts behind the bumper, splitting the lights took a bit of time as i was in a panic i may break or damage a part! I will be removing again very soon to fit my clear corners


The Ring looks a little offset!!!

Aren't there ones that are a a touch bigger to actually fill the whole gap :?:

KazinaK need not comment :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

you cant fit any bigger because hole a not big enough for 110mm , it was done hundreds time and everyone have used 100mm , so why you want to fit 110mm it's beyond me


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

muxgt said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I did the angel eye mod a few weeks ago now, I undid the bumper one side at a time, would have been as well removing it to be honest :lol: but it was not anywhere near as bad as I expected it to be, 10mm deep socket to get at the bolts behind the bumper, splitting the lights took a bit of time as i was in a panic i may break or damage a part! I will be removing again very soon to fit my clear corners
> ...


These are the 100mmones, yeah it does look a little offset, that would be down to me not waiting long enough for the glue to dry before fitting to the headlight :lol:

I like em anyway :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

kazinak said:


> you cant fit any bigger because hole a not big enough for 110mm , it was done hundreds time and everyone have used 100mm , so why you want to fit 110mm it's beyond me


Just thought that they may cover the gap that's visible!.

Okay 10cm it is then 

I think I'll go blue as all my cars have been black with blue matching


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

This is the passenger side light


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Gogs, they look nice


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

gogs said:


> This is the passenger side light


Spot on 

So how long did it take you and did you also remove the bumper Gogs?.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They do make a cracking mod mate, just don't do as I did, let the glue set before reinstalling the headlight :lol:


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

gogs said:


> They do make a cracking mod mate, just don't do as I did, let the glue set before reinstalling the headlight :lol:


Why?, can't you reheat the glue and replace th lense?.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

muxgt said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > This is the passenger side light
> ...


Took me a few hours to get the bumper off, only because it was the first time, went back onion about 30 mins, I didn't take the bumper fully off, just loosened one side at a time and pulled it forward to allow headlight removal, I glued the eyes to the mounts the night before, 10-15 mins to heat and split each headlamp, glue in the mount feed the wires through and solder to sidelight wiring, leave glue to dry for 10 mins or so then put it all back together , job done mate 

Need to remove the headlights again to fit the clear corners, this will be way quicker now I know what I'm doing! :lol:

Some pics with headlights out


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

muxgt said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > They do make a cracking mod mate, just don't do as I did, let the glue set before reinstalling the headlight :lol:
> ...


I used a glue called plastic padding to glue the mounts in to the headlight it's two part and sets solid! If you mean the bkack sealent that is used to fit the headlight back together then yes this can be reheated ok :wink:


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

gogs said:


> muxgt said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

gogs said:


> muxgt said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


DEFINITELY NOT GOING TO MAKE THAT MISTAKE FOR SURE THEN 

CHEERS


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Now look at what you guys have made me do. Just placed an order for the 100 mm ccfl on eBay. Time to borrow the wife's hair dryer again.

Dave


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Will look grand, I never thought about those :?


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

brayboy said:


> Now look at what you guys have made me do. Just placed an order for the 100 mm ccfl on eBay. Time to borrow the wife's hair dryer again.
> 
> Dave


All in a good days work :lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

question: is there a legal requirement for the colour of the lights?

I see most people on here have the clear/blue - but I am 'considering' a subtle green to compliment the car colour - would this be legal?

..something like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-33-121...arParts_SM&hash=item4aa73cf30b#ht_1665wt_1165

... but also considering if this would be to Chavie - LOL


----------



## ttchini (Feb 3, 2009)

id love to do that to my QS, i just know i would defiantly fuck it right up!!!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

LordG71 said:


> question: is there a legal requirement for the colour of the lights?


I believe there is yes. I think any fixed light on the front of a car has to be white or amber. 
Any on the rear must be red and I think sides should be red or amber.

I'm speaking from memory as a friend of mine had green underbody neons a long time ago and got told by the police that he had to remove them or change the colour. He ended up painting the tubes so that the rears were red and the fronts were amber... it looked crap. But then, it looked crap when they were green too


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Garth said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> > question: is there a legal requirement for the colour of the lights?
> ...


LMAO - ok, i am convinced already. White it is, now to go and find a set  cheers Garth


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't bother with the led ones, ccfl looks way better and cost about the same 
Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

kazinak said:


> Don't bother with the led ones, ccfl looks way better and cost about the same
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


I have to say if I was doing it again I would go for the CCFL ones, but I am quite happy with my LED versions for now.

Charlie


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

kazinak said:


> Don't bother with the led ones, ccfl looks way better and cost about the same
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Have you got a link to the CCFL units Kaz? The devil on my left shoulder is telling me to DO IT!!!! :twisted:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

all you need is two tings and one converter, :wink:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-X-FUll-...ccessories&hash=item231be3342e#ht_3066wt_1344

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Halo-Ange...arParts_SM&hash=item3cc45955b6#ht_4207wt_1344

106mm ring will fit straight in to the insert, no holders or other bits required


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Next on the list so glad the search is working again


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Am I missing something here? Is there something wrong with the headlights the TT comes with? :?


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

kazinak said:


> all you need is two tings and one converter, :wink:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-X-FUll-...ccessories&hash=item231be3342e#ht_3066wt_1344
> 
> ...


Thanks, ordered both.

Might tint my indicators at the same time, what's best to do it? 
Cheers


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Them ccfls look rubbish compaired to Charlie's led lights 

Charlie, you don't happen to have a pic with them on at night do you?. Thanks

I'll get me self a set of those white LEDs but then are they easy to fit?.


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

muxgt said:


> How did yoi manage to heat the underside to remove lenses as I don't think it's possible without removing the bumper and why do you have the six bolts on top of the slam panel which hold the top of the bumper on :?:


So your muxgt, mate why do some of these guys think I am you?. Mainly Jamman with red TT roaster with dog face?.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

wireless said:


> muxgt said:
> 
> 
> > How did yoi manage to heat the underside to remove lenses as I don't think it's possible without removing the bumper and why do you have the six bolts on top of the slam panel which hold the top of the bumper on :?:
> ...


Weyyyyy you learnt to quote !!!!


----------



## beef382001 (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not pitch black, led angels


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

gogs, now them are perfect 

Ordered 

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> wireless said:
> 
> 
> > muxgt said:
> ...


Well you guys keep saying quote so I clicked quote :lol:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello, what size are those rings?.



kazinak said:


> Job done !    decide not to wait till tomorrow
> 
> few pictures


----------

